# ph METER QUESTION



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

I am entering the new age of wine making....Friends gave us a ph Meter for a Christmas gift.....






So, I got it calibrated using the solution...
Did a test run on the proposed Garlic Wine Marinade.....







So, now it says always store probe in water...?





It looks like this one...





http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-Digital-pH-TESTER-Micro-Brewing-Wine-Making_W0QQitemZ170286362523QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item170286362523&amp;_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&amp;_trkparms=72%3A1209|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50




So, do I fill the little cover with water when I store it....?
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay....I read the information OnLine on the eBay site and it did say to fill the cap with water...

Doh!!!!
These new fangled things.....got to get with it....
Just trying to keep up with all of you.....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL ROFLMAO. How dare they make a person read the directions!


They really are handy NW- nice gift!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

You'd think they would have put that part of the instructions on the package....

Had to read it on the eBay Site....


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

They never mark the packaging well with directions!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 21, 2008)

Do you have to calibrate it every time you use it


----------



## smikes (Dec 21, 2008)

I think you might have to stoe it in a certain solution though. Mine says to put "storage" solution in the cap. I have read here(?) to use the 7.01 buffer solution.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

It did say to calibrate it with every use....

And store it in tap water....It wasn't clear on the package about how to store it in tap water, but on the eBay Site it said to fill the cap with water....I am standing it upright in a cup.

Our tap water reads 7.02 ph.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 21, 2008)

NW I would recommend you do get some storage solution for the probe. Long time storage in water can eventually degrade it. A slightly acidic solution is best, I believe that is what the storage solutions basically are.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 21, 2008)

The storage solution for pH metersis Potassium Chloride- KCl. Water keeps the probe from drying out, but the KCl keeps the probe in the best working order. Generally if a pH meter is used more than occasionally, it does not need to be calibrated with every use. If you set it aside for three months- calibrate it before use.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

I will get some storage solution with my next order.....I wondered about our water...it has a lot of calcium in it and builds up on everything.....we do not have a water softener.

Seems there is always something on a 'I want List'...or should I call it 'The I NEED list'


----------



## Bert (Dec 21, 2008)

Distilled water would be better than hard water....hope this helps... 




The want list or need list will always be there as long as we keep doing things...



*Edited by: Bert *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it said not to use distilled water...just tap water.....Will have to look that up again.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 21, 2008)

Distilled or Deionized water would not be good for long time storage, it is relatively ionless, and through diffusion would suck ions out of the probe.


----------



## Bert (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry....Went back to my directions for my PH meter....They said to use distilled water for cleaning....But I thought I read distilled water could be used for storage, can't find that .....and what JW said makes sense too...So I'll go with someone with more experience....Thanks JW..


----------



## grapeman (Dec 22, 2008)

Pick it up where you can get it, but here is a description of it and what it is used for. George sells it but it is a fairly big bottle- you only need a small amount for storage. The bottle he sells will last a long time.



<TABLE width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD =ppage11 vAlign=top colSpan=5>*Electrode Storage Solution</A>* </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =ppage10 vAlign=top colSpan=5>



This is a pH 4.00 buffer solution containing 4 Molar potassium chloride for proper storage of glass membrane pH and glass membrane pH combination electrodes. This solution keeps the pH and reference electrodes in tip top shape. The electrodes work best when stored in this solution continuously between uses. When stored in this solution the electrodes exhibit almost instantaneous response eliminating the frustrations associated with sluggish electrodes. The concentration of potassium chloride is selected to safeguard the reference junction in combination electrodes and prevents ion leakage through the reference junction. Separate silver/silver chloride reference electrodes are also safeguarded with this solution. The Aurical product line is brought to you by Aurical Co. </TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## HD93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey Nothern was wondering if you like your meter.Was thinking about getting one.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it works just fine.....

Was wondering at first because the wines we were fermenting and drinking all seemed real close in numbers....3.4-3.6....I tested with Purple Wine testing strips and they seemed to read real close to that too.

Then I tested one I knew was acidy and it tested 3.2...Then tested the Garlic/Fruit Juice wine and it was 4.1 or so...Then I knew the wines were reading probably right.

However...Mrs. Pelican [member here] who gave me the meter is not having such good luck with hers....Don't know if it is faulty or what the problem is...?

So....I can say...I am pleased with ours and she is a bit frustrated with hers.


----------



## HD93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, And tell Mrs. Pelican that I read somewhere that you should store the tip with a few drops of 7.1 buffer solution. If it dries, simply soak the probe in the 7.1 for a few hours. Hope that helps her out.


----------



## HD93 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Northern, Did you only have to use 7.1 solution to adjust this meter? 
Also, does this have a replacement probe or is it a throw away. I was considering this or the Hanna checker 1. It seems you have 2 solutions to adjust the Hanna meter.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 4, 2009)

This one just came with the #7 solution....Now I read you can use that for storage on this unit as well some vendors say to use water for storage...

I think this is a throw away...don't believe there is a replacement probe as it seems built in.

I believe the Checker and Hanna have replacement probes and use 2 solutions to calibrate.

I keep checking our wines and they seem in the ball park....the ones I think are very acidly test that way...the test solution reads right....I calibrated it the first go around and use it every day or two....have re-calibrated it a couple times and it seems right on.

I don't know what to recommend.....I am well pleased with this gift and so far have faith in it.

Let us know what you choose and how you like it...


----------



## HD93 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks NW. After some research I belive I'm going to purchase the meter you have . The Hanna checker1 has two different buffer solutions that you have to calibrate the meter with and the probe replacement cost $19. So for the money and if it displays good readings, I think this is the better deal. If it goes bad ,throw it away and buy another, e-bay= $20.99.


----------

